
Ask HN: Where's that wiki/notes/knowledge management project? - easygenes
Some years ago (I&#x27;m guessing about 5), I found a really cool project through HN. It was desktop software written by one person and they had put up a website with a really well edited and narrated demo video. The software was a sort of wiki&#x2F;notes platform on steroids. It had semantic associations and I&#x27;m finding it difficult to describe. I believe the example document in the video was a maths or physics topic. Hoping someone else remembers this and has a link or more info, as I&#x27;ve tried several times to find it again without avail.<p>Edit: Closest thing I&#x27;ve found is Contextualise, but it&#x27;s definitely not that. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;brettkromkamp&#x2F;contextualise
======
moioci
[http://marko-editor.com/vis-a-wiki/](http://marko-editor.com/vis-a-wiki/) ?

------
anigbrowl
Not Tiddlywiki, by any chance?

~~~
easygenes
No, though I do use it.

------
gtirloni
Notion?

